# [SOLVED] Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

Computer Hardware

Motherboard: MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Hard Drive: 750 GB Total
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO
Powersupply: Ultra X3 600 Watts


Monitor: ViewSonic VG2030wm 21" Widescreen set to 1680x1050
Keyboard: Razer Lycosa Mirror Special Edition 
Mouse: Basic HP
Case: APEVIA X-Navigator Metal Case-Black w/ Side Window-Black

>Cooling
CPU Cooling Fan: Max Orb
Case Cooling 3 80mm fans

Operating System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
All drivers are up to date

Security:
Avast Antivirus
ZoneAlarm Firewall
Spybot + Teatimer

I think I covered everything... if I missed anything just say and I will be able to gather the information

The Story, I have dusted the insides of the computer and even reinstalled windows many times. I am now really have no idea what else to do or try with this computer. I usualy use this computer for playing World of Warcraft and using the internet (I use firefox) also play Starcraft 2, Blur and Oblivion from time to time. every so offten and very random times the computer will do 1 of 2 things, It will just freeze up and any sound will crash and make that crash computer nosie or I will get a blue screen when I reboot sometimes it can crash again with blue screen or just freeze after everything is loaded or I can play for a hour or a few but usual I get a message on my screen saying something along the lines of Windows has recovered from a Unexpected shut down up and till now I have just been putting up with it but lately it is very annoying and I come here seeking help/advice any ideas anyone?

One thing I did forget to add while tying this I had World of Warcraft running in the background and a few other little programs such as notepad and speedfan 4.41 the temps are

GPU: 56c
Local Temp -112c
Remote Temp 112c
Temp -1c
Temp1 41c
Temp2 26c
Temp3 106c
HD0: 48c
Core 50c


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Can you post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS.


----------



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Hello makinu1der2, Thanks for taking a look into my problem,

Had world of warcraft running for about a hour then restarted the computer and got the information you asked for.

CPU Temperature: [46c / 114f]
System Temperature: [25c / 77f]
CPU Fan Speed: [1362]

Voltage

CPU Vcore [1.352]
3.3V [3.408v]
5V [5.129v]
12V [12.232v]
Icore [46.384 A]
I12v [6.894 A]

Chassis Intrusion [Disabled]
CPU Smart Fan Target [Disabled]


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Download and install *HWMonitor*

Run the program in the background while gaming to monitor the temp and voltage.

During gameplay ALT+TAB to the program and post a screenshot of the results.


----------



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Can do, any amount of time I should leave it running for?


----------



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Ran Wrold of Warcraft for about 10mins then loaded Blur did a race and then loaded Starcraft 2 and played a 2vs2 had CPUID Hardware Monitor running for a total of 40mins and have left it running


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

During gameplay cpu temps reached 82C..this is too high

How is your airflow inside case? (fan orientation)


----------



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

http://www.apevia.com/productsInfo.asp?KEY=ATXB8KLW-BK
That is the case I have that came with the fans. 

The case came with 3, 80mm blue led fans one on the top, side panel and at the rear of the computer, the rear fan was replaced with a 120mm fan. so currently uses

Rear fan: 120mm
Top fan: 80mm
Side fan: 80mm
I think the cpu Max Orb fan is also 120mm?

I did disable the smart fan in the bios 4 months ago to keep the fan speeds at max speed at all times.

Also I think the little arrow on each of the fans has the air blowing out of the case I think that is the right way to have it? I did read somewhere on these forms a while ago that having a side panel fan is not a good idea?

Also what temp should the cpu be running at? and whats the highest it should be?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Is there a front mounted intake fan?

Usually front fan to pull air in,rear exhaust fan blowing out,top exhaust fan

Sometime side mounted fans can actually disrupt the air across the components.

Ideal would be to idle at mid 30's -low 40's You should try and keep the 

max temp under 60.

You may want to clean the thermal paste from CPU and heatsink and 

re-apply a fresh application.


----------



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Yes there is space to place 2, 80mm fans in the front of the case under the HDD bay

I guess for now I could move the side fan and put it in the front till I get 2 for the front of the computer?

also I have a little bit of thermal paste left, I however have never applyed thermal paste and fitted the heatsink myself before that has always been done but the local shop as I fear I would burn the chip, I have watched many videos and it looks simple almost as easy as fitting a motherboard.

Anyway thank you makinu1der2, for the time helping me. I honestly did not think it was due to the cpu overheating as it was a blue screen, my Intel E7400 computer would always just power off when it overheated and would always slow down the fps before hand, I guess AMD do not do this.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

It is not hard to do just make sure that the old thermal material is thoroughly cleaned.

*Applying Thermal Paste to AMD CPU*

There are also many videos that you can watch.


----------



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Thank you for that very useful information

I was looking at the CPUID HWMonitor and noticed the fan speed at a low 1350 max speed... and removed my Intel computer running at around 2800-3000 rpm I looked up the Max Orb online and found it theirs a well thing you can turn on the fan its self that will let it spin faster, something called VRFan Speed Control "Adjustable fan control to boost cooling performance at overclocking operation. " now reaching speeds of 2100rpm and temps droped I also moved my side fan into the front of the computer and tied all the cables and slide them behind the Motherboard the now gaming at around 55c but seams to peak to 62c when loading the game then falls back down to 55c and jumps between 58c sadly not 30-40c but I think we can agree 58c is a hell of alot more better then the 83c it has been running at and all issues have be fixed happy to say this topic has now been solved, will be sure to put 2 fans in the front of my computers in future builds.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Those temps are fine. Keep us posted if any other issue arise. Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Just a quick update on the event someone finds this with a google seach or something to that effect.

The problems did not go away they started again the next day. So I went out to get a new CPU and motherboard thinking that there was a fault with in the CPU and since I am a Intel fan I had to replace the amd board to a intel one


I got myself

CPU
Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 550 @ 3.20GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz

Motherboard
Intel DH55HC

and I also got myself 2, 2GB DDR3 ram due to the fact the new motherboard having no support to run my old DDR2 cards

I also decided that I was going to take apart and build the new computer myself this time, and fit the cpu myself after watching videos it looked simple, 

On taking aprt the the old heatsink I found out the idoit that fitted this heatsink and cpu left the plastic peal on the heatsink and applyed the paste on top of that, I still removed everything and fitted my new motherboard and Intel cpu up eveything ran fan temps around 30's

I then put the AMD board and the AMD 9850 into my girlfriends gaming computer since she only had a 2 core cpu I of course removed the plastic peal of the MaxOrb that the other guy failed to removed booted up the computer left it on with a game running with HW Monitor running never went higher then 42 usual temps with around 38 while gaming

I would like to thank *makinu1der2 *input in helping fix this issue and supplying the link to applying the paste.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 freeze up / blue screen*

Thanks for posting an update with your resolution.


----------

